# How to Tie the FG Knot with No Half Hitches



## ElReydelMar (Feb 20, 2016)

The smallest and strongest version of the FG Knot. I never liked using half hitches to secure the FG Knot so I came up with this alternative version using the same knot that is used when finishing a bimini twist. I have never had this knot fail.

My current line & leader setup:
Braid - https://amzn.to/314vFnj
Leader - https://amzn.to/35l2IH8


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

One half hitch will hold the devil. Two will hold his old lady...


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

I like that finish on the leader, but I still think I would like to add the half hitches after the tag end. It might weaken the braid just a bit, but I feel like it adds some bulk to help the transition between the leader and the braid.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Have you ever wrapped a guide on a rod?

How you "tie off" the thread might work for finishing the FG knot.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

It’s called a Rizzutto finish and has been popular for years, lots of FG’s on YouTube using it. You can actually snip the leader tight to the Rizzutto, but only after knot is well tightened. Makes for as smooth a transition through the guides as you can get.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

What were you "re-wrapping back over itself" to finish? Was it the loop or the tag end?


----------



## f86sabjf (Nov 21, 2017)

Never seen that love it


----------



## Rookiemistake (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup risotto for sure,


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

The loop 



DBStoots said:


> What were you "re-wrapping back over itself" to finish? Was it the loop or the tag end?


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

Half hitch is simple and easy, there are many ways to lock and finish the FG knot. Some say 2 half-hitch's, some say this direction and others say that way some alternate half-hitch over then under, some say one over both tag then one over just main line..... So long as that chineese finger is locked and tightened it's strong.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I do a couple half hitches at the end, have never had one fail. All my failed knots have been loop knots at the lure lol I need to figure out what I'm doing wrong


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

skinny_fishing said:


> I do a couple half hitches at the end, have never had one fail. All my failed knots have been loop knots at the lure lol I need to figure out what I'm doing wrong


Are you using flourocarbon?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Are you using flourocarbon?


The last knot that failed was flourocarbon yes. I only have it in 20lb right now, the rest is all mono.

Why do you ask?


----------



## GaryBee (9 mo ago)

Good post and I agree with Water Bound that this is the Rizzutto finish that’s been around for a long time and is a good finishing knot. As you will see in most videos, key to the FG is maintaining tension throughout the tying process. If you can do that with your pinky, teeth, gadgets, whatever…great. if you don’t keep tension, the knot will fail. I’ve learned that lesson too many times. I still use the FG, but under pressure to re-tie, I go back to the double uni knot


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

I consider myself really good at tying knots and know a bunch of them but man was this one tricky, LOL. I thought it would be easy but maintaining tension was difficult for me. I guess I need more practice. I usually tie the braid to fluoro with a double uni( I think that's what its called) and never had a failure. But I will say this knot held well when I tied it. I did find it easier to get one half hitch in there before the finishing knot. Cool video thanks for sharing.


----------



## GaryBee (9 mo ago)

rovster said:


> I consider myself really good at tying knots and know a bunch of them but man was this one tricky, LOL. I thought it would be easy but maintaining tension was difficult for me. I guess I need more practice. I usually tie the braid to fluoro with a double uni( I think that's what its called) and never had a failure. But I will say this knot held well when I tied it. I did find it easier to get one half hitch in there before the finishing knot. Cool video thanks for sharing.


A trick that I was taught to keep tension is to tie a 3 oz. weight at the end of the braid and let it hang. Then just tie the mono/fluorocarbon as shown in videos. Simple and keeps the tension. Great when rigging at home. Not so good on the boat so I use the double uni when on the water.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

GaryBee said:


> A trick that I was taught to keep tension is to tie a 3 oz. weight at the end of the braid and let it hang. Then just tie the mono/fluorocarbon as shown in videos. Simple and keeps the tension. Great when rigging at home. Not so good on the boat so I use the double uni when on the water.


Makes sense. That's what I was thinking I had enough trouble tying on the couch don't know how I'd do it on the water when the fish are waiting for their next meal! That said it was my first time doing it I'm sure it gets easier with practice but it is a nice knot for sure.


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

I love the FG but I cannot tie it on the water. I go back to the double uni which is tough on guides. ☹
I’m thinking about changing over to the Alberto or improved Albright. Almost as slim as the FG without the hassle.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

I tie the same way whether on the boat or at home.
Put your rod in a rod holder or lay/lean it on the other side of something to pull against, pull braid tight against rod with your teeth, then proceed with the alternating wraps, one overhand to lock, the rizzutto finish, tighten, trim

Easy and can be tied as fast as an Albright or Alberto.


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

I need to teach my son the uni knot because he gave up on the SG and now I've been rigging all the poles lol


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> I tie the same way whether on the boat or at home.
> Put your rod in a rod holder or lay/lean it on the other side of something to pull against, pull braid tight against rod with your teeth, then proceed with the alternating wraps, one overhand to lock, the rizzutto finish, tighten, trim
> 
> Easy and can be tied as fast as an Albright or Alberto.


So you tie it in front of your face or anchor it on your teeth and pull down with your hand for tension? Trying to picture this....


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

skinny_fishing said:


> The last knot that failed was flourocarbon yes. I only have it in 20lb right now, the rest is all mono.
> 
> Why do you ask?


I don't tie this knot in anything under 30#. The knot relies on the braid's ability to bite into and "groove" the leader. I had it slip once with 20#; not enough meat there, imo. 

Most knots with braid and 20# are small enough not to bother me.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

In front of your face, you create the tension by holding in teeth and pulling against the rod. Your hands are only holding the leader. You don’t need much tension, just enough to get the wraps to seat properly. I believe Salt Strong or someone had a YouTube video showing the technique.


rovster said:


> So you tie it in front of your face or anchor it on your teeth and pull down with your hand for tension? Trying to picture this....


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

mwolaver said:


> I don't tie this knot in anything under 30#. The knot relies on the braid's ability to bite into and "groove" the leader. I had it slip once with 20#; not enough meat there, imo.
> 
> Most knots with braid and 20# are small enough not to bother me.


That was actually regarding a loop knot at the lure, I've never had any issues with the FG on 20lb, I've got to the point now when I pull it tight I can feel it "sink in" and if it doesn't do that I start over. Been working out well on the 20lb floro


----------



## Scott (Aug 24, 2015)

This is the method I use. It’s really quick and easy. I retired a leader just the other day while wading with my rod tucked under my arm.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Water Bound said:


> In front of your face, you create the tension by holding in teeth and pulling against the rod. Your hands are only holding the leader. You don’t need much tension, just enough to get the wraps to seat properly. I believe Salt Strong or someone had a YouTube video showing the technique.


Tried the face knot this AM. Seems pretty good if I lose a monster redfish this afternoon I’m coming for ya!😜


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Scott said:


> This is the method I use. It’s really quick and easy. I retired a leader just the other day while wading with my rod tucked under my arm.


This is what I’ve been doing since I found that video and it’s a game changer. Most difficult and time consuming part now is tying the finishing knot and putting a glove on to set it.


----------



## LtShinysides (Dec 27, 2018)

You can finish your FG however you want, but this method really made it easy for me. The pinky wrap is key


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Knot held!!


----------

